# Any Hunt Whip officianados here?? G & J Zair



## Eireamon (26 August 2009)

I have just recieved a gorgeous G &amp; J Zair Hunt Whip with no history and wonder if anyone knows these whips and could give me an approx age. 

Its a malacca cane one with a silver plated butt on the end.
The end is identical to this one but the collar on mine is plain. 
The one pictured is a crop but mine has a thicker short shaft and loop for the lash. 

http://www.goantiques.com/detail,antique-hunt-whip,1631776.html

I see on this one listed that they date is as approx 1900 or earlier but I know Zair were still producing until the 1960s.

I have researched and found there are pattern books available in Birmingham.  Not much help to me here in New Zealand so just wondered if anyone has seen a whip like I describe and could identify the approx years that this pattern might have been made.


----------



## spacefaer (27 August 2009)

Have asked my OH who knows more about this sort of stuff - most of the stuff Zair produced was during the Colonial era - fans, elephant whisks, that sort of thing.  Your whip is most likely to be earlier than later, but he prmiosed he'd look at your link as soon as he could get to a computer.

Do you have a hallmark on the silver bit? So far as I understand it, that should give you the date and place of manufacture.


----------



## Eireamon (4 September 2009)

No unfortunately the silver part is plated not sterling. Only the sterling ones had hallmarks which would have given the exact age.  So it seems the only way to age it is if someone is knowledgable about these whips and could identify the period it was made in.


----------



## abetzner (16 February 2013)

I recently purchased a hunt whip and hope someone might be able to give me some background?  It is marked with what looks like brass couplings and has a stamp "whalebone lined" and "Zair" in the brass, and "Made in England" on the leather.  Antler handle.  I wish to know more about the approximate age, what, if any significance to the mark of "Zair" as opposed to "G.& J. Zair."  It looks original except foor the cracker, which has probably been replaced at one time.  Thank You.


----------

